
Cops can force your finger on a suspect's phone to see if it unlocks, says judge - LinuxBender
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/04/24/judge_forced_fingertoiphone_unlock/
======
jdashg
As much as we joke about "sovereign citizen" mumbo-jumbo, the difference
between physical and mental keys is a real magical distinction, legally
speaking.

